# Ferrari Fantasy



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

I have never been a real fan of Ferrari, often left wondering what all the fuss was about. Then I came across this.....










Boy, I hope they make it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Now, that is very nice. 8)

Rear end is a bit 1970's Corvette-esque.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you get them in yellow


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Looks rather Alfa Romeo 8C'ish to me


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

New Dino isn't it?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

On second looking, I read the words!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

needs spacers


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> needs spacers


Needs making for real.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ah the Dino project... :roll:

The R8 is now the class leader and the one to beat.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you think the brake calipers and pads will use all the brake disc?

8)


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Doubt it, but they sure would look good while NOT using all that disc!

Does have corvette - Alfa Romeo offspring look too it, luckily with the best bits of the latter!

Theres a lot of speculation of it being unveiled at Frankfurt


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Another modern interpretation of an Italian classic - I like it !

However, I prefer the remake of the Lancia Fulvia coupe which I think was a concept car at Frankfurt 3 years ago. It was strongly tipped for production.

The recent Lancia Stratos concept was OK, but not as good as the Fulvia.

If the Ferrari makes it to production I think it will sell well if pegged at the Â£75k pricing level. It just has to have the "daytona" seats !!


----------

